# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  KSL Glasgow clinic

## kylmx

Hi there i recently went for a few consultations on my hairloss situation to see what my options were and wanted to know if anyone would be able to add any insight to my situation.

To start off i'll mention a bit about me. I'm a 24 male from Glasgow with a long history of baldness in the family. I had noticed my temples peaking up for years now but it never bothered me too greatly but the last year or two i have noticed a lot of thinning all along the top of my head. While it's not too severe yet it's becoming noticable that it's thinning and due to working with pools it tends to become even more apparent.

Back to the consultations now. I enquired to a few clinics about consultations to assess my options fully. I went to vinci first and had a meeting with them. they initially wanted to do a FUT transplant but i was less keen and wanted to discuss FUE instead. They were friendly and helpful and discussed a range of different options including laser treatment. They suggested that i get a graft of 1500 on the top of my head. This was not including the correcting of the peaking at my temples but just focused on the top of my head. They quoted me a price of around £4000 and gave me the dates available to go to either Malaga or London. I left feeling pretty sure that was the route i was going to go down but had a appointment with KSL soo decided to go for the sake of it.

When i arrived at KSL i was greeted by one of the owners who had not long undergone his own transplant at the crown. I was fairly impressed at the results he showed in just 3-4 months (Though he had admitted to using fiber fillers to patch it up a bit) We discussed pretty much the same things once more though his check of my hair was more in depth. He used a scope to check at my scalp and informed me my hair folicles were still there which was good and that with a transplant and a post care plan of laser treatments as well as some topical treatments that i would be able to regain the thickness of my hair. 

Unlike with Vinci he immediately had the same approach as me He didn't think a FUT was the right route to go down as it left yourself somewhat limited in the future with certain styles and looks. He also wanted to correct the peaking of my temples as well as the rest of top of my head. For this he said that i would need about 2000 grafts but unlike Vinci he proposed doing it all in one treatment as would be best to get it done in one and not have to undergo the process of putting me under twice. He also did not want to go down the oral medication route which was another thing i was wary about. Vinci were keen to get me on Propecia and fenadine but informed me that i would have to take it over a number of years as well as being sketchy with the side effects. 

The surgery was in the building next to the office soo offered convenience and he mentioned offering a 90% guarantee which by effect meant that if i didn't get at least 90% of the growth mentioned i'd get it corrected free of charge. The mention of lasers also enticed me with increasing the blood flow in the post care. He offered it all for £5500 if i paid upfront but figured i could get for £5000. I left thinking that perhaps it was the best option but upon looking online i saw a couple of people saying less than favourable things as well as odd poor reviews but there was little information about them. 

I was wondering if anyone had any dealings with them before or heard anything? Either that or any tips or suggestions to help me make a decision? 

Apologies for the length of post as well just wanted to be as detailed as possible

----------


## arfy

If you don't want to use Propecia, you should plan on multiple hair transplant surgeries. Since surgery can accelerate hair loss (shock loss aka telogen effluvium) where "at-risk" hairs can be permanently lost, due to the general trauma of surgery. You might be financially and emotionally prepared to cope with multiple surgeries. However, you must understand that the laws of supply and demand are not in the patient's favor: there's simply not enough donor hair (for the vast majority of HT patients) to restore a dense amount of hair over their entire balding zone. Most guys will have to compromise on their results and accept a thin (or bald, quite often) crown. If you are able to retain your original hair with medication, it will improve your overall results. If you are wary about Propecia side effects, that's fair enough, but it's a bit surprising that the clinic would discourage it too - it should help prevent shock loss, especially with a massive 5000 graft procedure. You could easily transplant 5000 grafts and because of shock loss, end up with less hair after your transplant (or a similar amount). In other words, spend a lot of money trading in your natural hair for transplanted hair, without a net gain.

Also, if you're only considering two local clinics, I would suggest that you continue to do more research. You've perhaps only dipped your toes in the water with your research. 

Your post wan't too long. Feel free to update, and add pics if you want more specific comments.

----------


## jamesst11

> If you don't want to use Propecia, you should plan on multiple hair transplant surgeries. Since surgery can accelerate hair loss (shock loss aka telogen effluvium) where "at-risk" hairs can be permanently lost, due to the general trauma of surgery. You might be financially and emotionally prepared to cope with multiple surgeries. However, you must understand that the laws of supply and demand are not in the patient's favor: there's simply not enough donor hair (for the vast majority of HT patients) to restore a dense amount of hair over their entire balding zone. Most guys will have to compromise on their results and accept a thin (or bald, quite often) crown. If you are able to retain your original hair with medication, it will improve your overall results. If you are wary about Propecia side effects, that's fair enough, but it's a bit surprising that the clinic would discourage it too - it should help prevent shock loss, especially with a massive 5000 graft procedure. You could easily transplant 5000 grafts and because of shock loss, end up with less hair after your transplant (or a similar amount). In other words, spend a lot of money trading in your natural hair for transplanted hair, without a net gain.
> 
> Also, if you're only considering two local clinics, I would suggest that you continue to do more research. You've perhaps only dipped your toes in the water with your research. 
> 
> Your post wan't too long. Feel free to update, and add pics if you want more specific comments.


 Finally, someone that fully understands and warns of the truth behind hair transplants.  Very well put.  I am sorry to say this, but it seems like they are trying to sell you.  I feel this way because it happened to me.  Lasers are bullshit, not any reliable scientific data to back them up, any one on here will tell you that.  You get 1500-2000 grafts, well, you will lose more hair throughout the process.  As Arfy said, and as I and MANY other people have experienced, telogen effluvium is very real and it's traumatic as all hell.  I had almost a FULL head of hair, just trust me on that.  I got only 900 grafts to fill in ONE thinning area.  One year after the transplant I lost half my hair, no joke.  I don't continuously repeat this story out of bitterness, bias or in any attempt to fear monger.  I say this to warn people because I feel that if I gained anything for this HORRIBLE, TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCE, then it is the need to at least warn people of the possibilities.  Transplants should be reserved solely for those that have established a distinct hair pattern for YEARS and respond well and maintain through medication.

----------


## Paxman

This reply is probably a bit late, but hopefully it will give anyone else considering using KSL for hair restoration surgery pause for thought.

I had two procedures done by them & still have a patchy result & they have left me with bad scarring at the back & that was with FUE! 

They only did the second procedure because I had left a negative review online & it was conditional on my changing it.

This was a huge mistake as I still have the patchy result at the front & now I have all this scarring at the back to go with it.

I would urge anyone to think twice about using them as they have given me nothing but grief these past two years.

Maybe I'm being picky as they told me that they have seen people end up with worse scarring at the back & are still happier to have more hair on top, but I've not found anyone saying that on any forum I've searched.

----------


## Driver

The top looks pretty good to me. I can see what you mean about the back.

----------


## Doosy

I too had my HT done at KSL and it has been a complete disaster, first procedure (after the owner Simon had promised at least 1000 grafts) when i got home i could individually count the grafts and there was no more than 100. I was shocked. Obviously i questioned why there were so few grafts put in but was made to feel like a liar, anyway not wanting to rock the boat because they told me if i wasnt happy with the result i would be admitted for a second to fix any problem areas. Well, the second procedure was exactly the same after 9 months of hell waiting.. these guys are absolute cowboys! After the second one well i had to obviously complain so they stopped taking my calls, when i went into the office the owner was always "busy" so i would leave my telephone number for a callback and never once did i receive a callback..angry and frustrated beyond beleif! As you walk into their office there is a customer services award framed on the wall what a joke i have never seen such bad customer service! If anyone intends on using KSL Hair i hope you see this genuine review first..save yourself all the grief I had and DO NOT give them your money.

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

Ksl cowboys! Do not use!
KSL Hair Destruction Clinic! they have ruined my hair by their bad practice. My hair can no longer be repaired due to the damage they have caused and I would like to make sure other people don't make the same mistake.

After speaking with an actual proper hair surgeon, they have advised me of the above. THEY ARE LIARS AND TELL YOU WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR! Do not fall for it. Using footballers with substandard hair transplants as their marketing tools! 

Wonder how many people have met their surgeon before getting a transplant with these criminals! I have so many stories to tell on my experience which should put you off. Their customer service haha....their what?! They do not care! I have wondered if their staff are brain washed or in on it!

----------


## Doosy

I didnt meet the surgeon performing my procedure before he actually was butchering the back of my head. I didnt know any better and had faith they knew exactly what they were doing, they didnt! Nightmare from start to finish.

----------


## Doosy

Did you complain Cowboy Hair Clinic ?

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

Doosy - I complained to them via email as i wanted it recorded that i had done so.  I met in person and they did the whole lets review in couple of months time and if you're still not happy we will do again for free.  The hair surgeon i spoke to recently told me not to let them touch it as they have reduced my donor hair drastically.  

The reason you wouldn't have met the surgeon is because i believe they don't even know until nearer the time.  The people they used are like almost self employed surgeons that don't mind that KSL are not registered.  So we could really get anyone carrying out the procedure.  I was the same as you, I also trusted they knew what they were doing.  I will be demanding my money back and will not stop till i get it. I would love to know how many others are in the same position!

----------


## MrsS2012

Hi, Can anyone tell me anything about the surgeons who carry out the work? can't seem to find any info on them, thanks

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

They have been using cowboys due to them not being registered! i didn't even know my surgeons name, met him on he day and all he did was give me anesthetic and make cuts in my head for the implants to go in to.

Don't use this mob!

----------


## rob1982

Just seen this post and I totally agree with that. Don’t go to KSL!!! I went and you are right they are total cowboys and they shafted me, ruined my hair and caused me a nightmare. Seriously don’t go to these guys. I didn’t do enough research and thought because I could pay it up on a plan that would be okay. It’s a rip off and they charged me £7000 quid for 1200 grafts. Only got 360 and only about 100 actually grew. My hair looks worse than I did before I got it done. I’m going to post my own warning about this KSL lot so others don’t end up like me and waste money and ruin their hair.

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

Rob 1982,

Are you claiming money back from them? I had numerous issues with them, they even had the receptionist place the hairs in my head and then binned the extra ones they took out!  I have been seen by a real surgeon since, and they could hardly any of the "nearly 2000" hair grafts they apparently gave me.

I have been told there are a lot more people in the same position as we are and would be keen to try get a hold of everyone (could be very difficult) to take further action against them.

----------


## rob1982

Hi, 

I tried claiming money back, but they seem to hide behind three different companies. KSL Hair Ltd, KSL Cardiff Ltd and the latest KSL Hair Clinic Ltd. If you look them up on companies house, none of them appear to make any money. Dodgy, very dodgy.

I do know other guys that have had a similar experience, but don't want to go public. I'll keep working on them and I'll also post on other forums.

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

Hi,

I had a look on companies house and know what you mean...funny that considering he drives a Ferrari! 

Is there a particular reason why they don't want to do anything about it.  I have spoken to a lawyer on the matter and the case would be even stronger if we can get a few more people to tell there story. 

Also, this would be one the media may be interested in.

----------


## ShooterMcGavin

> Hi,
> 
> I had a look on companies house and know what you mean...funny that considering he drives a Ferrari! 
> 
> Is there a particular reason why they don't want to do anything about it.  I have spoken to a lawyer on the matter and the case would be even stronger if we can get a few more people to tell there story. 
> 
> Also, this would be one the media may be interested in.


 How did you get on with your lawyer? I've had a similarly terrible experience. I'd be interested in strengthening your case. Can I also ask who was the "real surgeon" you've been to see since? I need to go for a consultation.

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

Hi ShooterMcGavin,

Thanks for the reply to the posts, my lawyer thinks i have a strong case but what i need to do is get a report done by an independent surgeon i.e. not a competitor. I would advise you to do the same if you are thinking about taking action.  The surgeon that looked at my hair was from Glasgow Clinic (Wish i had gone with them in first place) . I initially wanted them to do the report but i know that KSL lawyer will only ask for an independent surgeon to do a report so it will save time and cost of an other report.

I have to wait until September to get this report done as that will be the full 18 months since the transplant. Then if the report indicates what i have already been told, then my lawyer will push ahead with trying to take it to court.  

let me know if you are still interested in also putting your case forward as the more people we can get the greater chance we have of succeeding.  We can discuss how we will go about it, i.e. use my lawyer or a different one etc.  I have a feeling they are going to be expecting this as their name appears to be tarnished more and more.  However, due to them being a limited company, it could be difficult getting compensation off them, especially if they are moving money about.

----------


## dg12

The footballers LG and AS-- that they use for promotion ,were actually done in Istanbul Turkey  , I know as had mine done in exactly the same place---at half the price including flights and 4*hotel - and believe the actual owner was done there as well ,?

They are trying to copy what is done out there , but without the proper qualifications and knowledge.

----------


## dg12

> Ksl cowboys! Do not use!
> KSL Hair Destruction Clinic! they have ruined my hair by their bad practice. My hair can no longer be repaired due to the damage they have caused and I would like to make sure other people don't make the same mistake.
> 
> After speaking with an actual proper hair surgeon, they have advised me of the above. THEY ARE LIARS AND TELL YOU WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR! Do not fall for it. Using footballers with substandard hair transplants as their marketing tools! 
> 
> Wonder how many people have met their surgeon before getting a transplant with these criminals! I have so many stories to tell on my experience which should put you off. Their customer service haha....their what?! They do not care! I have wondered if their staff are brain washed or in on it!


 Cowboy the footballers they use were not even done by them , they were done in Istanbul , where the owner was done as well --for half the price you were charged including flights and hotels...

----------


## jaymoev

I am in the exact same boat. So I am eight months post fue and it has been an absolute disaster. Had a meeting with a hair consultant (sales rep) and he said we will do another procedure to rectify it but I have no faith in these guys to fix it.  I asked to have all my info sent across surgeon, graft number etc and I am still waiting. I don't think these guys have particularly good record keeping. Anyone had any luck with getting their money back? To cap it off my hair is worse now than previously. Anyone tried FUE clinic before? Looking at getting them to fix the balls up KSL made?

----------


## Terrence12

I'm total agreement, I had surgery done near 7 months ago and the results are awful to say the least they say that it'll grow through but I've had a lack of confidence in them from the start. I had the procedure done in Essex above a takeaway shop by two girls who must of been no older than 22-23 the doctor himself just came in and made the incisions and left I didn't see him again till the end to tell me everything is done now. I also found it extremely difficult to contact them as they don't have a Maidstone branch number it just connects to the same guy every time in the Glasgow branch. They make out to be a huge company but would recommend everyone to stay clear, they use celebrities hair to make them look established and great but when you look closely at the actual celebrities you can see how poor the results  look. My hair is thin and patchy they offer a guarantee where they will do the procedure again for free if your unhappy, personally I'd rather look elsewhere. Definitely a bad life choice from me, so we live and learn. KSL, not for me.

----------


## Terrence12

They have no idea how many grafts they place, they just pluck them out and hope for the best, I had mine done in Essex and the two young female surgeons paid 0 attention to what they was doing was just talking rubbish about guys etc, they told me they had around 2000 grafts put into my head, I'm yet to see them. Would you mind uploading a picture so I can see if our results are similar? Where did you get yours done? I can't believe there still in business to be honest

----------


## wild west

I had a hair trasplant last year in DHI Glasgow. They reconstructed my hairline with 3.362 hairs. Do yo want to see some pics?

----------


## wild west

The doctor reconstructed my hairline with 3.362 hairs last year at *DHI Scotland.*

----------


## Jackito

I personally don't think there's anything wrong with your transplant. No one's hair is perfect unless they're wearing a piece. Your hairline looks great, you seem to have good density and as for the bit at the back it looks completely normal to everyone but us because you've pointed it out.

----------


## Hairylad

Hi there, another very disgruntled client of ksl here, do u have a telephone number or contact of any kind for urself and the lawyer u are using. Id be rather intrested in taking this further but dont know the route to go down, cheers

----------


## David666

Gents I am ashamed to say it but i am in the same boat, having been conned in to a hair transplant with KSL hair in Glasgow and have had the privilege of their non-existent customer services. i am currently perusing them for a refund, not an easy task, however i have found that posting on their twitter page grabs their attention. also you may be covered if you payed the deposit or the full amount by credit card, look in to section 75 of the consumer credit act,   http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-righ...mer-credit-act. i too would be very interested in anyone who is taking action against these people and would be glad to help.

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

David 666,

Nothing to be ashamed of, all of us just believed what we were told and to be honest why wouldn't we?! It seems that there are a good few people that are interested in taking action against them collectively.  

Not sure how everyone would feel about meeting up and discussing best course of action?

----------


## David666

advertising their failings far and wide using social media, including photos and reviews is a good way of applying pleasure on them, plus links to these forum, I definitely think strength in numbers is the way ahead and a closed discussion would be a good start.

----------


## Russeding

Wow. Was supposed to go and have a consultation with ksl today but I didn't because of work. So glad I didn't now. I saw that bloke Jake Quickenden who was on X factor had surgery with them so they must be legit. They must have paid him off like the footy players!

----------


## Burn KSL

David666,

We are looking at court action as well. I'd like to discuss this more with you. Maybe even get our solicitors talking, make a better plan putting all our heads together.

----------


## David666

yes, I completely agree, these people need to be stopped, but we need to discuss this privately, also leaving plenty of reviews and publicising their misconduct on social media will reduce their exposure and hopefully stop anyone else falling fowl of KSL hair`s extravagant claims and poor services.

----------


## Burn KSL

I totally agree, I'm just looking for folk to express their interest on this other chat and we can make a plan from that. I would also like it keep the details private, I could pm you. 

KSL Court Action;

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ht=ksl+glasgow

----------


## David666

gents, ive created a disposable email address to get this discussion away from prying eyes, feel free to contact me clearlynotthebest@gmx.com and lets escalate things.

----------


## Burn KSL

Please contact David and lets stop this from ever happening again.

Things are in motion chaps so lets keep the heads up. :-)

----------


## Paxman

> The top looks pretty good to me. I can see what you mean about the back.


  They didn't touch the top, they only did a little bit at my temples and badly done at that, patchy and growing in the opposite direction of my natural hair making it look terrible if I grow it in.

----------


## elletee

> This reply is probably a bit late, but hopefully it will give anyone else considering using KSL for hair restoration surgery pause for thought.
> 
> I had two procedures done by them & still have a patchy result & they have left me with bad scarring at the back & that was with FUE! 
> 
> They only did the second procedure because I had left a negative review online & it was conditional on my changing it.
> 
> This was a huge mistake as I still have the patchy result at the front & now I have all this scarring at the back to go with it.
> 
> I would urge anyone to think twice about using them as they have given me nothing but grief these past two years.
> ...


 Hi Paxman. I'm new to the forum, so forgive me if I'm asking too many questions. I'm considering a HT and had been looking at KSL amongst others, so I googled them to try and do as much research as possible. I'm glad I did.  

The scarring at the back looks bad and its very patchy around the temples. This is after the two procedures!? I don't think being left with the scarring your photo shows as being picky at all, as their website states the FUE procedure leaves minimal scarring that can only be seen through a microscope.  :EEK!: 

I take it that the back is not repairable? Although, if thats what they did to the back, I'm not sure i would want them to go near my hair again if it was me. Have they offered any refund or compensation? As surely after two unsatisfactory procedures one of which left you with very visible scarring, they must realise they messed it up, they offer 100% satisfaction guarantee on their website?

----------


## Burn KSL

Elletee,

It is up to you who you use, Just make sure you make the right decision. Over the next few weeks there will be a lot to read on KSL. Also there is now a law that you have to be credited my Healthcare Improvement Scotland, KSL have not yet been approved. KSL is the worst mistake I have ever made. They do not offer refunds, well not to myself or other I am in contact with, just more procedures. But we hope this to change and will fight for it.

----------


## AA08

I too have had a terrible experience with KSL. I went back for a second fue as the first one was so poor and this is has not improved it at all.

Is it a good idea to ask for a refund? Or should I take out a claim?

Thanks people.

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi AA08,

Could I please suggest you email clearlynotthebest@gmx.com, there is a lot of information becoming available in the steps to take.

----------


## Burn KSL

Although,

If you do not wish to send us an email then I would recommend seeking legal advice. You have rights even though you signed a "contract", you are entitled to ask for your money back form KSL. This could be as you do not wish for KLS Glasgow to carry out any further work. Probably because the results are never going to be what was expected or will never be achieved with the third procedure.

As you will see from a few places now there are a lot of unhappy customers form KSL. Things are developing in such away that KSL can not sit back on this, they will have to act on each complaint. They are in the light of Health Improvement Scotland and such things will not be tolerated by them.

Post you experience on here. Comment on the other threads on here liked to KSL with your experience etc. Also leave reviews on google and every site you can think of, until you are heard.

----------


## Burn KSL

Also,

Anyone that wishes to reply then please do in the right manner, stick to facts and no abusive language. Simon of staff at KSL might try to provoke you into a reaction, resulting you getting blocked on here and possible anywhere else. Resulting in your story not being heard and someone else going through the same traumatic experience you have gone through.

----------


## Longshank

Hi I am booked in for a transplant with Ksl. Can anyone tell me the name of the surgeon that you used that did the bad transplants. Is it the same guy that is on their website? Do they just subcontract out for surgeons? Is it the one that has been doing all the celebrities? 

My doctor had a hair transplant with him and raves about him

Thanks

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi Longshank,

I can tell you the names of the two that did my hair. Bad thing is they both look like they are generated online. From their background to their linkin, just looks verry suspicious.
Looking back on it now, I wish I did more research on KSL as they were an absolute disaster with me. What I have noticed that the company it's self is a bit strange when you research it. But thank god for sites like this, where you can get better information so that you can make an informed decision.
My advice is stay away or you could be like us and getting offered FUE transplant number 3.

Hope this helps but I can't say anymore than stay well away. I certainly regret ever calling them, never mind booking an appointment.

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi Longshank,

I can tell you the names of the two that did my hair. Bad thing is they both look like they are generated online. From their background to their linkin, just looks verry suspicious.
Looking back on it now, I wish I did more research on KSL as they were an absolute disaster with me. What I have noticed that the company it's self is a bit strange when you research it. But thank god for sites like this, where you can get better information so that you can make an informed decision.
My advice is stay away or you could be like us and getting offered FUE transplant number 3.

Hope this helps but I can't say anymore than stay well away. I certainly regret ever calling them, never mind booking an appointment.

----------


## Longshank

Hi burn Ksl 

Thanks for your reply. I find it crazy that with all the clinics they have and surgery’s completed there must be more people out that that actually are happy? As I said in my post my GPs looks really good and he is nothing to do with the surgeon or company. 

Did the same surgeon do all the bad procedures on this thread?

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi there,

Not at all, I know how hard this decision is, I wish I had seen this site before I made the decision to go with KSL.
I understand what you are saying and to be honest I can't answer your questions.
The number of clinics does not necessarily mean you have good practice and a lot of your customers are happy. There could be a lot of reasons for unhappy customers to not peruse claims with KSL. From; They can not afford to go to court, they keep on going down the "we'll fix it" approach from KSL and this bringing them passed their 3 year medical negligence clain at court, they are that low and fed up from the service they've experienced at KSL they have simply given up, or the one I have heard the most.. they go and get it fixed by another company.
There is another company in Glasgow doing FUE. At this particular comp they have had a lot of ex-KSL clients getting their hair re-done. These are things you are going to have to find out for yourself, as it is important to make an informed decision.

I'm glad he is happy, if you want to use KSL then it is totally up to you. If you want to find the same surgeon then again it is totally up to you.

This information is only so people can see that it might not be quite as what they thought or were sold at KSL.

I wish you the best of luck and I hope you get the desired outcome with your procedure.

----------


## Longshank

Thanks again for getting back to me burn ksl. Thanks for the info

----------


## Mattaoz

Hi guys. I have a procedure booked at the Maidstone clinic next Saturday. I naturally am concerned having read many of the reviews here. Has anyone actually had it done at this clinic? Im only having my widows peek reconstructed but have been terrified by some of the reviews here. So much so I’m considering cancelling the procesdure and accepted losing the 1300 deposit. Do their contracts carry much weight? I have a finance plan which has already kicked in but am afraid if I cancel they’ll expect payment anyway...
I’ve seen all their celebs and tbh they don’t look too bad!??

----------


## Longshank

> Hi guys. I have a procedure booked at the Maidstone clinic next Saturday. I naturally am concerned having read many of the reviews here. Has anyone actually had it done at this clinic? Im only having my widows peek reconstructed but have been terrified by some of the reviews here. So much so I’m considering cancelling the procesdure and accepted losing the 1300 deposit. Do their contracts carry much weight? I have a finance plan which has already kicked in but am afraid if I cancel they’ll expect payment anyway...
> I’ve seen all their celebs and tbh they don’t look too bad!??


 Hi Mattoaz

I’m the same as you I’m booked in and really worried. As I’ve said in a previous post my GP used them in Kent and raved about the surgeon. All the complaints seem to be from Scotland and from a while ago. Also it seems to be the same few people in all the forums. 

I’m not saying they didn’t have bad procedures but that was before they used one surgeon. They are on every radio station down here and all the local news. I can’t believe they would be so successfull if they were no good. 

My doctor had failed transplants in the 80s and 90s And knows his stuff. I was going to cancel my procedure until by chance I told him I was having one and he said he had and it was the same surgeon! 

If on my surgery day I get there and it’s someone else I will walk out

----------


## Mattaoz

> Hi Mattoaz
> 
> Im the same as you Im booked in and really worried. As Ive said in a previous post my GP used them in Kent and raved about the surgeon. All the complaints seem to be from Scotland and from a while ago. Also it seems to be the same few people in all the forums. 
> 
> Im not saying they didnt have bad procedures but that was before they used one surgeon. They are on every radio station down here and all the local news. I cant believe they would be so successfull if they were no good. 
> 
> My doctor had failed transplants in the 80s and 90s And knows his stuff. I was going to cancel my procedure until by chance I told him I was having one and he said he had and it was the same surgeon! 
> 
> If on my surgery day I get there and its someone else I will walk out


 
Thanks for your reply. I guess the only concern is a lack of general public testimonials.... i see all the TOWIE lot coming out etc but not many joe bloggs...which surgeon do you have down as doing the treatment? Do they only use the one for both surgeries? (scotland and kent)?

----------


## Longshank

> Thanks for your reply. I guess the only concern is a lack of general public testimonials.... i see all the TOWIE lot coming out etc but not many joe bloggs...which surgeon do you have down as doing the treatment? Do they only use the one for both surgeries? (scotland and kent)?


 
I am exactly the same as you. maybe I’m being naive but I work in the retail industry and people can’t be bothered to say well done they only get in touch to complain. Most people proabaly don’t want to advertise the fact they have had one. Maybe I’m blinded to it because I want it done so much. 

I’m not sure if you can name people on here but the surgeon I’m having is the one that’s done the reality z listers And gareth gates. He is in all the pictures 

I am nothing to do with them by the way and if it doesn’t go to plan I will harass them online and stand outside their office with a sign warning people! 

I’m going to do a YouTube diary because there isn’t enough normal people on there. 

You will have to let me know how it goes. I’m in next month

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Hi I am booked in for a transplant with Ksl. Can anyone tell me the name of the surgeon that you used that did the bad transplants. Is it the same guy that is on their website? Do they just subcontract out for surgeons? Is it the one that has been doing all the celebrities? 
> 
> My doctor had a hair transplant with him and raves about him
> 
> Thanks


 Honestly mate Id pull out if you are due a transplant with these crooks. Whos the doctor doing yours?

----------


## 5Pies

Hi guys,

I came across the posts etc and being somebody who has had the procedure with KSL and not a celebrity I thought I’d add my thoughts.

I had the procedure in May 16 and went well. I went back for the aftercare and they kept in touch etc each week moving to monthly 3 monthly then 6 monthly etc. There was a bit of density issues etc and all the way through they said if it didn’t get thicker they would do it again.

I went back in a few weeks ago and had the second FUE. Very much the same service etc and hopefully this will sort everything out.

To be honest even without the second procedure it was better than it was by far. 

There seem to be a few people starting threads and Facebook pages etc but I haven’t had that bad experience. I do find it odd that there is not positive reviews and when you search etc for the company there are a few and one now seems to be in liquidation.

Happy to answer any questions etc.

----------


## David666

you seem to be in the minority, but even a broken clock is right twice a day, I can assure you their are plenty of people who have had and having very bad experiences with KSL Hair, I would say you have been lucky, but if things had not turn out as well, do you think they would be as accommodating, Simon Lindsay seems to change the name of his company very slightly every couple of years, either dissolving or liquidating the last, why would someone do that, why indeed??

----------


## 5Pies

I agree it’s very odd with the changing of name etc.

What are the bad experiences? Is it service wise as well as the results? I’ve dealt with Andrew mostly although I’ve spoken with the majority of people there and there service etc has always been good.

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Hi guys,
> 
> I came across the posts etc and being somebody who has had the procedure with KSL and not a celebrity I thought I’d add my thoughts.
> 
> I had the procedure in May 16 and went well. I went back for the aftercare and they kept in touch etc each week moving to monthly 3 monthly then 6 monthly etc. There was a bit of density issues etc and all the way through they said if it didn’t get thicker they would do it again.
> 
> I went back in a few weeks ago and had the second FUE. Very much the same service etc and hopefully this will sort everything out.
> 
> To be honest even without the second procedure it was better than it was by far. 
> ...


 What doctor did your transplant mate? When the public get transplants off these cowboys they get a whole different team from the celebrity’s use.... Most of the celebs get paid their transplants in Turkey and then after pose with Simon and the KSL logo to look like they had the procedure done by the KSL team. Even the celebs that actually pose in the Glasgow clinic after getting their transplant team done in Glasgow get a whole different team than the public. The public get the male and female receptionists helping out in the transplant, the female receptionist inserted the new grafts into my hair and they have all grew in at weird angles, I’ve went to an actual hair transplant doctor and they informed me from the pictures I have showed them they think that I’ve had a bad transplant and the person inserting the grafts has been inexperienced.

Ask what team you’ll be getting and ask about their background and experience before you go through with it.

----------


## David666

well, poor results is probably the biggest complaint, however its mainly Simons attitude towards these complaints that is unacceptable, non-answered emails, phone calls, refusal to refund people with failed implants and no donor hair left, and he has also known to become hostile, also no consultation with the surgeon prior to surgery, no aftercare in most cases, selling people "pay as you grow" finance plans, however if no growth or failed growth these people are still having to pay the finance and KSL just say there is nothing they can do.

----------


## 5Pies

I had two different doctors both times. I honestly couldn’t tell you their names. The technician was also different both times. From speaking to them they are all contractors who seem to work in different clinics across the UK and abroad. 

I know one of the footballers who had it done in Glasgow so they defiantly got it there albeit we haven’t spoken about the doctor. 

I regret not looking into things more before the procedure etc but now I’ve had it done I don’t feel as strongly as others. But that’s why I reached out to answer it from a different perspective

----------


## 5Pies

> well, poor results is probably the biggest complaint, however its mainly Simons attitude towards these complaints that is unacceptable, non-answered emails, phone calls, refusal to refund people with failed implants and no donor hair left, and he has also known to become hostile, also no consultation with the surgeon prior to surgery, no aftercare in most cases, selling people "pay as you grow" finance plans, however if no growth or failed growth these people are still having to pay the finance and KSL just say there is nothing they can do.


 It’s the no aftercare complaints I don’t understand as from that perspective they couldn’t have been better with me.

I had a consultation both times but it was in the morning of the procedure not in advance. 

They have always returned my calls when I’ve had questions albeit I’m not complaining. But they were the ones who raised the point with me about result not being as thick as they would like and offered to fix it. I didn’t even mention it.

----------


## David666

not sure what you don't understand, read all the post on this thread and the other one, I received no aftercare or contact and I have spoken to plenty others in the same boat, all too similar in fact, you happen to be the only person that I have heard say anything good about KSL, but like I said the law of averages would suggest KSL would have to get something right at some point, you been lucky don't jinx it.

----------


## dg12

What one of the footballers is it you know ,??? as if one of the two he has used from day one , I can guarantee they were not done by KSL, 


> I had two different doctors both times. I honestly couldn’t tell you their names. The technician was also different both times. From speaking to them they are all contractors who seem to work in different clinics across the UK and abroad. 
> 
> I know one of the footballers who had it done in Glasgow so they defiantly got it there albeit we haven’t spoken about the doctor. 
> 
> I regret not looking into things more before the procedure etc but now I’ve had it done I don’t feel as strongly as others. But that’s why I reached out to answer it from a different perspective

----------


## 5Pies

Don’t want to name names - but their strip is on the wall in the office. It wasn’t one of the original two.

From what I gather the doctors and technicians are contractors and therefore work all over uk and abroad and KSL has a pool that they hire from depending on availability. The doctor who did mine was telling me he had his own clinic in Istanbul and works there part of the month.

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Don’t want to name names - but their strip is on the wall in the office. It wasn’t one of the original two.
> 
> From what I gather the doctors and technicians are contractors and therefore work all over uk and abroad and KSL has a pool that they hire from depending on availability. The doctor who did mine was telling me he had his own clinic in Istanbul and works there part of the month.


 Sorry 5 pies the young male receptionist with no medical experience that helps out as a technician does not work all over the uk same goes for the female receptionist who said she was the only one who insterts the grafts in all KSL hair transplants........unless they are celebrity’s which In that case they hire in a completely different team to come over to Glasgow to perform the transplant.

----------


## 5Pies

It was a polish technician called Betty who worked on me and had a flight back down to London right after she was finished. She wasn’t the receptionist. Similarly the previous one I had last year it wasn’t the receptionist. Both conversations during the procedure they both told me about their background and training and how they got into the work they do.

Paul was around when I was having it done but I have never seen him man the reception always in the clinic and I don’t know exactly what he does but I don’t think he was involved or maybe helped out a tiny bit. Mostly both the technicians were working themselves I believe.

In all the aftercare appointments I had (around 15 spread over a year) I have never seen anybody who worked on me in the office section it is always been a different team. 

That’s why I don’t understand the different feedback as i am not a celebrity but seem to he had much different treatment and service.

----------


## Liverpool1888

5pies glad you're happy with your transplant though there are lots like me who simply won’t go away after spending a fortune.

Wouldn’t surprise me if you worked for KSL or if you aren’t the owner. Noticed people who worked there parenting to be clinics leaving excellent reviews on the KSL Facebook before the owner took the Facebook page down because all the negative feedback.

----------


## 5Pies

Definitely do not work there. I’m actaully fairly nervous about the whole thing after reading these reviews and FB page etc which is why I commented my experience to try and put my own mind at rest a bit!

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Definitely do not work there. I’m actaully fairly nervous about the whole thing after reading these reviews and FB page etc which is why I commented my experience to try and put my own mind at rest a bit!


 The clinic perform bad and failed transplants no wonder the clinic say if you aren’t happy with the first procedure you get the second one for nothing as they know the majority of their clinics won’t be happy after the first one and people aren’t happy even after their free second procedure.

The majority of people don’t get follow up reviews after the procedure plus no pictures took from the clinic for their clients to see the progress from their transplant.

Best in the business my arse! Cowboys!

----------


## 5Pies

My only point really was that I’ve had numerous follow up review, pictures taken before after and at every review and feel that the offer of a second procedure feels like a good thing.

I have seen a couple of examples of bad transplants - do you guy have before and after you could share?

----------


## Liverpool1888

> My only point really was that I’ve had numerous follow up review, pictures taken before after and at every review and feel that the offer of a second procedure feels like a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a couple of examples of bad transplants - do you guy have before and after you could share?


 I think they offer the second one and they have no confidence in the first one they give.

----------


## Longshank

Does anyone have any actual pictures of before and after?

----------


## 5Pies

Ive attached mine. The top was the day before my first op May 16 and the bottom is the day before my second op. There is a slight thinness which they are correcting with op 2.

----------


## David666

I would be suspicious of your claims, as nobody had said anything close to what you are claiming, in fact I would agree that you sound like someone trying to do some damage limitation, but if not maybe you should show Simon all your comments, he might reward you with some shares next time he renames his company and liquidates the last one, because that's just what all genuine companies do!!

----------


## Longshank

> I’ve attached mine. The top was the day before my first op May 16 and the bottom is the day before my second op. There is a slight thinness which they are correcting with op 2.


 Thanks 5pies as far as I know your the only person to actually put some pictures up on this thread.

I think yours looks good I’m a slap head at the front so would be well happy with that. 

I think loads of people think they are going to get their 21 year old hair back. I know that won’t ever happen I just want to be able to frame my face, have a good front and not look like a slap head. I can live with a thin crown I hate having no front.

----------


## 5Pies

Im not sure what I cant do to prove Im a genuine customer not staff but I have openly said through my posts that I find the other claims hard to understand due to my experience being very different. I have numerous pictures from may 16 to today.

It hasnt been two weeks yet since my second op but happy to post some pictures over next few months as it starts to grow.

I was happy with the first op other than it being a bit thin but as you can see its much better than the original. And the fact they still werent happy with it and would top it up for free I thought was great.

As I said I cant comment on the name changes etc only he results and service Ive received.

----------


## David666

you sound more and more like a company man to me, people generally scream failure, but whisper success, but your doing the opposite!!  if numberious people are telling you one thing coupled with your own experience but one person is saying the complete opposite, however its not like Simon has blackmailed people in the past or posted fake reviews is it??

I am delighted you've received such a sterling service from KSL, but thanks for sharing ill sleep so much better knowing that, the rest of us must just be prize A holes!!

----------


## Liverpool1888

> I’m not sure what I can’t do to prove I’m a genuine customer not staff but I have openly said through my posts that I find the other claims hard to understand due to my experience being very different. I have numerous pictures from may 16 to today.
> 
> It hasn’t been two weeks yet since my second op but happy to post some pictures over next few months as it starts to grow.
> 
> I was happy with the first op other than it being a bit thin but as you can see it’s much better than the original. And the fact they still weren’t happy with it and would top it up for free I thought was great.
> 
> As I said I can’t comment on the name changes etc only he results and service I’ve received.


 Glad you’s are happy with the clinic though lots of ppl hav been duped by Simon and his car salesmen employes. 

Complete cowboys and check other posts to see the lots of people who feel the same as me. Pure cowboys!

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Glad you’s are happy with the clinic though lots of ppl hav been duped by Simon and his car salesmen employes. 
> 
> Complete cowboys and check other posts to see the lots of people who feel the same as me. Pure cowboys!


 And if you’s are employes could you tell Simon sorry we have to give him bad reviews on here and we’d do it on the clinics Facebook page though he deleted it.

----------


## Lorenzo Hasson and Wong

I do not over worry if a review is legit or if it comes from a company. There is so much information on the internet and forums like this to make a proper decision. If you do not research and get burned you have no one to blame but yourself. I know it hurts physically mentally and financially when you feel duped by a clinic. I get alot of emails from people and tell them the same thing, research and talk to as many doctor, posters and people as you can. Then when you are 100% sure of what you want to do, you make the decision. Going bald to normal getting a bad transplant can ruin your life.

----------


## Liverpool1888

> I do not over worry if a review is legit or if it comes from a company. There is so much information on the internet and forums like this to make a proper decision. If you do not research and get burned you have no one to blame but yourself. I know it hurts physically mentally and financially when you feel duped by a clinic. I get alot of email from people and tell the same thing research and talk to as many doctor, poster and people as you can. Then when you are 100% sure of what you want to do, you make the decisions. Going bald to normal getting a bad transplant can ruin your life.


 Hold up mate.......

The Clinic gave false promises then make out their giving all these celebrities hair transplants the you find out the celebrities are actually getting them done in Turkey. The company are pure cowboys!

----------


## Lorenzo Hasson and Wong

Liverpool1888 you are right I do not know much about this situation. My point was let them talk and just share your story. The same issue happening with the Chelsea coach where the clinic in italy that gave him the bad transplant was taking credit for his appearance today. This caused alot of people to get bad transplant and horrible scars from this doctor . So I do understand.  Finally I heard he got a hold of the doctor and told him to stop taking credit for his appearance of today.

----------


## Spex

5pies, 

Any clear pics with good lighting like the example attached ?

Be great top see your result clearly  - Thanks 

Cheers
Spex

----------


## 5Pies

The attached is closer and under lighting so it highlights the thinned area more. That is the reason for the second op where they have inserted more grafts.

----------


## Liverpool1888

[QUOTE=5Pies;255529]The attached is closer and under lighting so it highlights the thinned area more. That is the reason for the second op where they have inserted more grafts.[/QUOTE

As I said I’m glad you’re happy with the clinic and that though lots of other guys who aren’t and simply being go away.

4 of us are going to stand outside the clinic on Tuesday morning. Also gonna put up posters on the street of the clinic.

----------


## Liverpool1888

Also if anyone wants to check the KSL Hair The Truth Facebook page feel free to for further info about these cowboys.

Making up flyers tonight to put all about west regent street.

----------


## Liverpool1888

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.dai...rs-9850406.amp

Can’t name KSL for legal reasons though anyone thinking about having a transplant or a second procedure from this clinic please have a read at this.

----------


## Gray100

Had fue surgery 3 months ago and is going really well...no complaints from KSL so far...all these people moaning about bad transplants why has nobody put pics up??...5pies hair looks decent!! Helps if you have a decent bit of hair to work with before surgery...can’t mske miracles happen with a bald napper! Might come along Tuesday and laugh at you’s Protesting in the street lol probably last 5 minutes!

----------


## David666

"so far" being the main point, we will see in 12 months if your still happy, their are plenty of photos about the internet of KSL hair`s handy work I suggest you look about, and as for your dumb ass comment "Helps if you have a decent bit of hair to work with before surgery...can’t make miracles happen with a bald napper"
the whole point is that people have been sold full reconstructions with 100% satisfaction guarantees, KSL makes promises they know they cant keep and refuse refunds when all they transplants have failed and their own surgeon tells the customer they cant have any more transplants. finally I hope you don't have any problems with your transplant because it is doubtful you'll be getting another from them, as they will be out of business very soon.

----------


## Jamesy

All sounds a bit strange tactics to be honest, as at points you mention lawyers but now you’re slating the company publicly, you can’t do both, so good luck to you, but I’m afraid you’ve waived all right to compensation, your 4 man protest should be pretty comical, think I’ll head to Glasgow and join gray100 haha

----------


## Gray100

It wasnt a  dumbass comment your not gonnna go from being totally bald to having a full thick head of hair! I very much doubt a few lads on the street are gonna get them shut down! In every company there will be unhappy customers! Well Im hapoy so far...results are good and positive comments from many people!!

----------


## Jamesy

Listen Gray100, I’m a client, I’m not going to lie, and so far so good with me also, don’t worry too much. I love how some of these d@&ks on here are giving you a hard time and accusing you of being an employee, for all we know david666, dg12 and liverpool1888, and any other, are probably a rival clinic, there, I said it!

----------


## Gray100

Well said Jamesy...well I’m definitely not an employee..just a lad who’s happy with his HT!...take a screen shot of these flyers your handing out, as id love to see them lol

----------


## David666

ah ha, more of Simon's puppets popping up to try and dilute the bad press, there is not a trick that the infamous Simon Lindsay wouldn't stoop too. I disagree, completely a dumbass comment, if you get sold a product then you should get what you pay for, when you go for a consultation with these sharks they should be realistic with what is possible, not telling you what you want to here, oh and it isn't a wee 4 man protest that is going to shut down these clowns, it will be healthcare improvement Scotland, trading standards, HMRC, News paper stories, Facebook pages, twitter comments, google reviews, yell reviews. if people want to protest and hand out leaflets and posters around Glasgow for a cause they feel strongly about then good on them, more fuel for the never ending fire, I bet Simon wont come out and say hello.

----------


## David666

I'm not your MATE, and I AM not even involved with any protest and since Simon doesn't even have the guts to speak amicably to his customers on the phone, I pretty sure he`ll take the day off,   yes I have heard myself thanks because I have being dealing with this ignorant prat for months now and been doing my homework very well, its not my fault you don't think before you type dumbass, personally I think your just naïve to the facts and what this clinic has done and is doing to peoples lives,  I put it to you,  Simon Lindsay has just liquidated KSL Hair LTD on the 25th of last month, why?? WHY THE F£$K would he do that?? it don't take the brains of the arch bishop to work that one out!!

----------


## David666

fella, if I wanted my own comeback I would of wiped it off your mums chin!! and yeah we both share that in common, but I've accepted the fact, but your still living in hope, regardless of your childish insults, I hope you don't end up going though what many people shouldn't be! now run back and start humping Simon leg, you wee lap dog!

----------


## Gray100

Living in hope off what? I’m not going to slander a company for no need..my results are good! I do feel for you regarding your unsuccessful HT..but you must have went in blind! Ha ha lap dog..that was actually quite funny!

----------


## David666

in all seriousness, your only 3 months in, and I do genuinely wish you all the success with your hair transplant, and yes I did go in blind and I am now paying for it, I have had a horrendous time dealing with KSL and I have spoke to many in the same boat. one thing I want above anything else is that no one else ends up in my position, with any luck all this bad publicity at the very least might make Simon take his customer services more seriously and with any luck you'll never be in my situation. but there is still a lot of people out of pocket with nothing to show for their money and Simon refuses to speak to them or compensate them which I feel is unacceptable, even worse some people are locked in to finance, while having unsuccessful transplants, with no help from KSL, you are right you shouldn't slander a company for no need, but you shouldn't mock people who are for valid reasons.

----------


## Jamesy

Seems I missed a bit whilst travelling! I’m having a great experience so far, and you’re right david666 he’s only 3 months in, but you can’t assume that every HT from this company isn’t up to standard, and you have to remember a HT isn’t guaranteed, so effectively we ALL live in hope we get the result. I know people who went down south or abroad and got next to nothing in return, but they didn’t get any offer of a second op, the blame was put in them, so I think In all honesty (some people aside clearly, like yourself and others) KSL are doing what they can for the client. I think deep down there’s a nice person in there but you’ve had a bad experience so I get it, calling you all d@&ks earlier maybe jumping the gun haha, but I think the protest etc is shambolic and pointless

----------


## Gray100

Customer service should be number one..and I agree they should be refunded/fixing the problem! If I am not happy after 9-12 months I will be getting more added!the finance part has people by their balls..of they stop payment their credit history is ruined!

----------


## Gray100

Completely agree jamesy

----------


## Paxman

> in all seriousness, your only 3 months in, and I do genuinely wish you all the success with your hair transplant, and yes I did go in blind and I am now paying for it, I have had a horrendous time dealing with KSL and I have spoke to many in the same boat. one thing I want above anything else is that no one else ends up in my position, with any luck all this bad publicity at the very least might make Simon take his customer services more seriously and with any luck you'll never be in my situation. but there is still a lot of people out of pocket with nothing to show for their money and Simon refuses to speak to them or compensate them which I feel is unacceptable, even worse some people are locked in to finance, while having unsuccessful transplants, with no help from KSL, you are right you shouldn't slander a company for no need, but you shouldn't mock people who are for valid reasons.


 It's not slander if it's true! If what we're saying about Simon and KSL is untrue then why doesn't he take legal action against us for slander? Simon knows exactly who I am. Gray you should take a good look at your own comments on here as the only one making a fool of yourself on here is you!

----------


## David666

correct, any plastic or cosmetic surgery is a risk, but KSL throw about their 100% satisfaction guarantee, I had very realistic expectations, but it was mainly their attitude towards me at the start and it escalated from there, believe it or not but all I wanted when I first made a very polite complain was to speak to Simon himself to explain my concerns, but he would even give me the time of day until I posted some photos on his twitter page and then all I got was threats, then I started to dig and found out how big the problem really was. indeed customer services should be the top of any company's priorities, 1 happy customer tells 5 of his friends, 1 unhappy customer tells 7 of his friends, so I really don't understand why Simon has let it get this far, he is only damaging his own interests, myself and others I have talked to are certainly far from unreasonable, but here we are still out of pocket with failed promises from KSL.

----------


## Gray100

I’m making a fool of myself?? Ha ha..are you for real!...going protesting on the street handing out flyers?? Ok pal lol the jokes on you guys! I bid you good luck because your gonna need it! I’ll sleep peacefully again tonight..

----------


## David666

people clearly feel very strongly about this subject if they are willing to protest, if you cant say anything encouraging then don't say anything atoll, remember you could easily be in there position in 9 months time, not saying you would be or you would stand in the street, but I would hazard a guess that none of those 4 protesters thought they would be doing that at 3 months post surgery. so I advice to you gray is to just stay neutral, monitor the situation and if possible some helpful advice, humility costs nothing.

----------


## Paxman

> Im making a fool of myself?? Ha ha..are you for real!...going protesting on the street handing out flyers?? Ok pal lol the jokes on you guys! I bid you good luck because your gonna need it! Ill sleep peacefully again tonight..


 Ignorance really is bliss then I guess...

----------


## Gray100

Well by 3 months the results are really good...so by 9 hopefully they’ll be spot on! How was yours after 3 months David? I would definitely be taking measures to fix the problem but I would absolutely not be standing in the street protesting! I do feel for you guys but disagree with many things you have said! Would you go to another clinic if that was something you could do? I know turkey has very good clinics and at a fraction of the cost!

----------


## David666

well at 3 months I thought pretty much as you do now, I had no cause for concern, and believe it or not I'm not really the complaining type, I would be here all night typing the in and outs of what happened after I did contact KSL with my concerns, but long story short, I have never dealt with any company as unprofessional and as ignorant as KSL, some of the stuff they came out with or tried to pull you just wouldn't believe, I am infuriated with the shear arrogance of Simon Lindsay, at the start of my problems with them, I thought it was me that was at fault some how, but then when I started to make contact with others in the same situation and received the similar treatment, I was relived I wasn't the only one but horrified that how many people were in the same boat. I realise you can only speak for your experiences, and perhaps KSL have turned over a new leaf, there is a new general manager in Glasgow after all, however you can not deny that there is serious amount of negativity and red flags surrounding KSL hair. to be honest I wouldn't be standing protesting either but it is adding fuel to my cause so I am going to wish them every success.

----------


## Gray100

When did you get your HT? Is it the density that is the problem? Who may I ask did you deal with? Have you had a second op?

----------


## 5Pies

Who is the new general manager?

I am 18 months down the line from mine and while I had the second op a few weeks ago it was to improve density and I have previously posted pics in the thread of the result before the second op.

Can others post their before and after?

----------


## Jamesy

I have genuine sympathy I really do, I suppose the reason Im probably getting upset and heated about the situation is the same as Gray, were in the early stages and happy thus far, so for someone to try and tell us what is ahead when potentially is not is upsetting. Gray, David has shared his story on here so there no point infuriating him again haha, I guess I hope he finds peace in the end

----------


## Gray100

5pies how many grafts did you get first and second op? I got around 1850 mainly around the frontal area! Did you have to hassle them for second op? Are yuk happy so far with results??

----------


## Jamesy

Liverpool1888 wheres your pictures? You seem to be doing a lot of ring leading, how do we know youre a client?!

----------


## Gray100

I do apologise for adding fuel to the fire..

This is a sensitive topic! Maybe down the line I will be in the same situation..only time will tell

----------


## 5Pies

Honestly I don’t know - they didn’t tell me or I don’t remember. I think they said 1600 second op and that that packed the area to increase density. I was probably too nervous first time and not as clued up as I am now.

Not at all re second op. Dealt with Andrew weekly from first op for 12 weeks I went in each week to see him with pics each time. Then we moved to monthly and then quarterly up to 15 months. 

Every appointment he reviewed the area that looked a bit thin and said if it didn’t improve after 12-18 months they would do it again to thicken up. I didn’t even ask - they offered. 

I have phoned them 3/4 times since my op a few weeks ago to ask some follow up questions and I’m booked in for after care starting 25th.

----------


## Gray100

Pretty much the same as myself..may I ask if you have any concerns? How many months did you stay on laser for?

----------


## David666

I believe it is Iain, my surgery was 2yrs ago now, I have lots of gaps now, I was dealing with Andrew, he was trying to charge me to do the second surgery, but I questioned this and grudgingly agree to do it for no charge, but he cancelled 2 appointments failed to book in another, all costing me money due to having to travel and get hotels in Glasgow, so after researching more I descovered that you only have a limited amount of donor hair available so if you waste it all with a bad surgeon then a good surgeon will have nothing to work with. I am not letting them near my hair again, another red flag with KSL is you don’t meet the surgeon till the day of the surgery, so all the sales pitch and promises are conducted by non medical staff so what your told by the salesman may not be achievable by the surgeon! I’m going to man up and go bald as nature intended, but maybe Iain is a bit more switched on than Andrew and that kind of incompetence won’t happen anymore!

----------


## Gray100

Can I also ask 5pies was it the same surgeon as previous? I also was nervous and maybe never asked many questions..same as yourself much more flyer up and if I need a second op I’ll be asking much more

----------


## 5Pies

Obviously concerns that it won’t look thicker but common sense tells me if it looks like it does in the pics I’ve posted here now then after another HT in 12 months it has to look better.

Reading things on here make me nervous but I can only go on so far and that’s all been fine.

I stayed on laser for maybe 3 months? First session after second op booked for 25th of this month. 

Mine definitely improved over the months - I remember after 6 weeks thinking it looked great and looking back not there was basically nothing there!

----------


## 5Pies

It was a different surgeon both times.

Thats so strange that is your experience with Andrew - he couldnt have been better with me and never mentioned charging me again as he said all along if it wasnt right they would do it again for free. 

I have spoken to Iain a few times recently and hes been great to.

----------


## Gray100

I believe men have roughly 8000 grafts that can be taken from the donar site..so up to 4 ops can be taken! My first 10 weeks looked pretty bad..I suffered heavy shock loss! My own hair has came back now..the new hairline is there and now I’m starting to get new hairs..so it’s going well

----------


## David666

Well maybe he thought I’d be an easy ticket, like I said I’m not a complainer, Andrew was a complete idiot in my opinion, he told me I was booked in and when I hadn’t received confirmation I phoned, spoke to Iain I think and he checked and no booking was made. Andrew seemed to like to blame everyone but himself, the receptionist lassie used to take the hit for his mistakes I believe!

----------


## Jamesy

I’ve never had any issues with either guys, but it’s the same with any company/organisation etc. You sometimes have a great experience with someone but another person might have a nightmare, depends what day you catch them on. Maybe doing too much by the sounds of it, but always good manners, all I ask of people...that and that my hair turns out ok haha

----------


## Jamesy

I’ll say it again though David, sympathy to you honestly

----------


## Gray100

They should be more understanding considering they have been through this themselves! Takes courage to do what we have..and lots of money lol

----------


## Liverpool1888

Hahaha do you honesty think I came up the Clyde in a banana boat? My spidey sense tells me you’s are Simon and his cowboys trotters independent traders salesmen trying to save your cowboy of a clinic. Is Simon and his employes that scraed they won’t be able to afford to send their staff who works in the clinic to Marbella for another work holiday they pretend to be clients? 

From start to finish your clinics customer service has been shocking. Lots of good people have spent a lot of money on your failed transplants and you’s know what you’s are doing by offering a second procedure as you’s don’t have any confidence with the first transplant. Even after clients have had a SECOND procedure they still aren’t happy and you’s are now offering them a THIRD one for nothing.

If anyone has any sense they’ll do some research before throwing their money away and must be mad to have a second or third procedure with you’s so you can fobb them off for another year or two.  

The clinic is a sham and the people who work in it aren’t qualified hence why you’s are offering other procedures for nothing. 

And Simon and co love the fake reviews on google about the clinic, couldn’t be anymore scripted if you’s tried....just like the clinics Facebook page before the clinic shut it down because all the negative feedback. ✌

----------


## Liverpool1888

Hi Simon ✋🏻

----------


## Liverpool1888

And Gray100 your comments sum you’re clinic up, don’t know if your Simon or one of those clowns salesman though you need an absolute slap for those comments. You’s are actually horrible dudes.

See you’s on Tuesday for the protest, we’ve contacted the Daily Record to run with the story also.

----------


## Gray100

I think someone has had a shandy ha ha your spidey sense? What age are you?..

Slap me?..ok pal..you would not say a word to me if you where infront of me!

I have absolutely zero ties to anyone at Ksl

----------


## Gray100

Why didn’t you have the sense then before you got the op? Pot kettle black you sad little man

----------


## Liverpool1888

Anyone with half a braincell can see you’s clowns work for the clinic. 

People wont just go away with bad reviews regardless how many fake profiles you make on here and try to reply with feeble damage limitations comments. 

As I said the people that work in the clinic can have as much bravado as they want you can tell by the comments on here they are just bad dudes that don’t mind fleeceing people out of money. 

Stop trying to be a keyboard gangster lol.

----------


## Liverpool1888

I was naive to rush into a hair transplant I’ll admit that, your clinic advertising doing Stokes and Leigh Griffiths hair transplants when they actually go their done in Turkey.

I’m gonna make as many people as I can aware so they can’t be so naive to also fall for your tricks.

----------


## Gray100

‘Keyboard gangster’? Where do you get these from??

You keep saying we work for the clinic..which is not true! It’s 4am..I work nightshift..why in my right mind would I be in here otherwise? It’s comical lol

----------


## Liverpool1888

Hi Simon ✋

----------


## Gray100

I hope they did get there’s in turkey as by the state of theirs now I hope they did

----------


## Gray100

You ever gonna post before after pics? Or just talk

----------


## Liverpool1888

Go over to the KSLhairthetruth if you want to see pictures.

It’s ripping out you that you work for the company. Touched a nerv with the bad reviews?

----------


## Gray100

You the fella with dark hair and small bald patch or totally bald fella?

Yes I work for the company because I have so far had a good HT..well done

----------


## Liverpool1888

Look I don’t have to answer to you.

Sadly the clinic can’t delete these comments and I bet you it’s killing Simon eh. Do what’s right and refund your bad workmanship.

----------


## Gray100

You told me too look for myself..do I did! I’m guessing your the totally balding fella as the guy with dark hair isn’t bad

----------


## Liverpool1888

Look you’s can harp on about how good the clinic is and the staff are amazing though proves in the pudding and the word is getting out there more and more about this cowboy outfit, Facebook page, article in the paper, reviews on line.

See ya Tuesday. ✊

----------


## Gray100

Well sadly you will not see myself..however I would love to watch this lol I’ll be around at the weekend if your planning a protest then?

----------


## Liverpool1888

Hopefully you’ll read about it in the paper.

----------


## Gray100

Hopefully they’ll take a photograph of you

----------


## Jamesy

Haha i Wish I worked nights  :Wink:  seems like a missed out on an arguement!

Liverpool, I cant find your photos elsewhere, I looked. So if youre gonna accuse me of working for the clinic, I accuse you of working for another, or perhaps just someone with a personal vendetta against one of the staff, either way, your protest should be funny and I might change my appointment this week to see you.

----------


## Gray100

IT made my shift more entertaining lol

Exactly Jamesy how don’t we know They work for a rival clinic??

----------


## Jamesy

I’ll try and get down on Tuesday, needs a good slap to be honest

----------


## Burn KSL

Just so we are all clear, slander is under english law and has no merit in Scotland. Defamation is what is used in Scottish law. From what has been seen on here, there is no concerns. If there was I'm sure KSL would be acting on it.
That was some reading, I can see why the new guys are beeing picked on. There is a lot I picked up on reading your posts and seeing the way you write. Looks pretty familiar, also they way you words have been chosen don't really match up to those clients. I'm finding this quite humorous.
You are the only three that want to say something good, why make the effort, the timing of comments are pretty close, just too strange. 
I totally get you with the cross accusation to the other guys with the "other clinic influence". That has too many flaws, if that were true it would be worded differently, quite plain to see.
Asking for evidence and pictures, why? Is it not enough for they gentleman to give their own opinion on they way they felt their experience with KSL. After all, we all have a right to opinion. No one is right or wrong here, you guys in favour of KSL, great I am happy it's worked out. You know that if it doesn't then you have us here, and we can all work together.
As for us in the dad situation, if things were different with KSL then I'm sure we could meet with a positive result moving forward. Their is a lot of money at stake here, peoples happiness, confidence and more importantly their health. Hair that simply can not grow back. These people will be heard as we have had no luck with KSL aftercare. It is up to us in what way we see fit and what way is best for us to move forward.

We are all under KSL and we all should have a positive thing to say, if not then why not. Our treatments should be the same, expectations the same, experience, customers service etc.. all the same. If there is discrepancies then why put up with that. I will question things and will continue to do so. KSL has been an horrific experience for myself and I wish no one to go through what I am.

Let's stop this silly chat and move to a more positive one. Where we can act as adults and move on with what ever way we feel about KSL. If you feel someone is wrong, then fine but that doesn't mean you are right.

Keep the chin up to thouse who feel hard done by, things will all work out in the end.
:-)

----------


## 5Pies

I think its a bit cheeky on the KSL truth page to say that its for all review good and bad then when people post reviews that are not bad you say we must be KSL. 

I have no idea how this second op will turn out in a year but from my experience so far I have different feelings from others.

I am the only person on here to post pictures - that is the only way to understand peoples situation in my opinion. 

Every time Ive been in for aftercare there have been people in before me and after me waiting so I assume many people do get same treatment and service as I have.

----------


## Burn KSL

Information to help.

If you are in doupt or feel you are being sold a product that sounds too good to be true.

This is the NHS take on minoxidil, finasteride and ultra violet hair treatment (laser);
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/hair-l...ttern-baldness

Also just general information on the procedures;
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/cosmet...ransplant.aspx

If anyone in Scotland has any concerns regarding a clinic, then help is at hand;

Independent Healthcare Enquiry Line: 0131 623 4342 or email on hcis.clinicregulation@nhs.net

Any issues of regarding the competence of the "doctors" can be reported to the General Medical Council as they are the regulating body for doctors.

----------


## David666

> I think it’s a bit cheeky on the KSL truth page to say that it’s for all review good and bad then when people post reviews that are not bad you say we must be KSL. 
> 
> I have no idea how this second op will turn out in a year but from my experience so far I have different feelings from others.
> 
> I am the only person on here to post pictures - that is the only way to understand people’s situation in my opinion. 
> 
> Every time I’ve been in for aftercare there have been people in before me and after me waiting so I assume many people do get same treatment and service as I have.


 Then why not send them a review then?? I’ll be honest 5pies, I could believe that others may be genuine customers, but you almost definitely an inside man, it’s just your comments and how you keep repeating the same points, 

Let me ask you a question, if 10 people tell you it’s raining, and 3 people tell you it’s a sunny day, do you walk outside in a t shirt? Thats a Rhetorical question!!

----------


## 5Pies

Even though I have posted numerous before and after pictures? I’m repeating points because they are true.

What can I do to show you I’m genuine?

----------


## David666

> Even though I have posted numerous before and after pictures? I’m repeating points because they are true.
> 
> What can I do to show you I’m genuine?


 Fella look at it from the other perspective, you own experience tells you one thing coupled with numberous others contacting you and telling you the same, but 1 person pops up and says the complete opposite, also Simon has blackmailed customers before to post fake reviews and has posted obviously fake reviews on google, so what would you believe? 

If you are genuine then I’m delighted for you, however in the same vain I have to wonder what I and the others have done to deserve such miss treatment.

----------


## 5Pies

I agree with you that it is very strange that others seem to have no received same treatment and I don’t know the reasons for that. 

While other people may post reviews I have posted pictures to show the before and after so does that not help prove it’s genuine and not fake?

----------


## Liverpool1888

Look that’s absolute crap we are not a rival clinic or don’t have vendetta against anyone.

Facts is the clinic pride them self’s as best in the busines when that’s far from the case.

Their team is inexperienced and I don’t think are qualified. They have a “consultant” in there who is part time football player also half of the receptionists helping out in the hair transplants and I know at least one of them doesn’t have any medical background at all. 

Stokes, and a few other football players got their hair transplant in clinica clinic in Turkey and NOT by the same inexperienced KSL team that does the normal ones for the average guy off the street.

The clinic are more corrupt than the royal family, don’t be fooled.

----------


## Liverpool1888

Newspaper articles, Facebook page and clients bad reviews and it’s laughable you are still trying to be on their side, though we all know that’s only because you’s all work for the clinic.

Hi Simon and Andrew. ✋

----------


## Gray100

This is a forum..both good and bad! I’m not gonna apologise for posting a good review so far! I don’t think any of us work for any clinics..so I hope all this ‘you work for them’ nonsense stops.as its boring and pathetic! Burn Ksl had a couple good points in earlier post!

----------


## Gray100

Liverpool I think you have some serious issues problems mentally

----------


## Liverpool1888

Funny i’m not the only one on here that thinks you’s work for the clinic. 

You 2 guys are the only ones who has anything good to say about the clinic....wonder why that is. His Simon and Andrew. ✋

Talked to two people from the Facebook page  KSLhairthetruth Facebook page tonight, 1 on the phone and the other through Facebook. One guy messaged me saying:  “I hate ksl, worst mistake I've ever made.” And the other guy has had his second procedure and has been offered a third one. Told them to make a profile and get involved in the debate.

Cowboys.

----------


## Gray100

This constant ‘hi simon’ is hilarious lol I’ve never met Simon before just seen him in the clinic 

Ok so would you rather me slander Ksl for no reason? I have no reason 2..as of just it’s been all good

----------


## Liverpool1888

As I said I’m happy for you that things have worked out for you though that’s not been the case from the majority of customers.

----------


## Liverpool1888

I do have serious issues and no wonder after getting fleeced out of a lot of money.

----------


## Jamesy

Liverpool you are comedy gold, id Love to meet you haha. I dont work for the clinic, and if it upsets you Ill stop saying you work for any clinic, but Im too early in the journey to be getting upset and slating someone who so far arent doing anything to upset me. Theres hairs growing, happy days, nobody in the clinic have pissed me off, happy days, so well see how long that lasts for. Can I ask how long into the process you are, burnksl and david666 have shared their story, I get their grievance, and I wish them the best getting what theyre after

----------


## Jamesy

How do I post a pic here?

----------


## Gray100

Seem to contradict yourself quite a lot Liverpool? I dont think your happy at all for us..I think your very bitter and angry...taking it out on us who so far are happy isnt right! By all means you have the right to complain to Ksl..do what you must but do not have a go at us guys!

----------


## 5Pies

> How do I post a pic here?


 Click reply (not quick) then scroll down past comments and there is something like additional options attachments and manage attachments. Do it that way.

----------


## Liverpool1888

I am angry about this clinic and my experience who wouldn’t be after spending 7 grand with horrendous results. 

I am happy for you’s I really am. Shame you can’t leave your good reviews on the the clinics Facebook page.

Seems you don’t have any simply for the guys currently having bad experiences.

----------


## Gray100

Dont have Facebook or any social media so I cant

----------


## Paxman

> You the fella with dark hair and small bald patch or totally bald fella?
> 
> Yes I work for the company because I have so far had a good HT..well done


 Small bald patch!? Are you serious!? It's more than one! I shouldn't even have any visible bald patches at all in the donor area! You find me another clinic who'd be proud to show results like that!?  I suggest you get your eyes tested! I dread to think what your own great result is like... 

Maybe folks are suspecting you & your buddy jamesy, might have ties to KSL because you have been aggressive & derogatory towards people since you came onto the thread! If you have no ties to KSL why come on here like that? Or are you naturally just a-hole to random strangers on the internet?

----------


## Liverpool1888

100% Simon, Andrew and possibly one of the other cowboy “consultants”. Hi lads.

Talking to the 7 former clients on the KSLhairthetruth whatsapp chat we’ve made and and some of the guys think that the user Gray100 who’s giving good reviews and giving the boys who has had bad experiences cheeky comments could be former employe Chris Gray who used to insert the hair grafts before the girl who works on the reception done it and is still apparently still friends with the clinic. 

My spidey sense yet again thinks this is true and the keyboard gangster is the same guy. 

Hi Chris Gray ✋

----------


## Liverpool1888

Also to 5pies who was commenting on the receptionist Paul doing nothing on his transplant though just happensd to be there. One guy on the whatsapp page said “that boy Paul inserted the hairs on my right side which after a few months ended up being the bad side and was more patchy than the left side which was done by girl receptiost” seems the clinic like their receptiosnts that much they let them do work experience on clinics hairs......except the celebrity’s and football players. 

Paul has zero medical experience I’ve been told. In my opinion he shouldn’t be anywhere near the transplants.

----------


## Jamesy

Haha so funny, spidey senses, are you sure you were even old enough to have a transplant?? Youre acting like a child

----------


## Liverpool1888

Yup, I’m in my 20’s and my spidey senses hasn’t let me down. 

Wait are you’s not saying I’m from a rival clinic anymore? So are you acknowledging I’m a client of KFC now? 

See you’s lads Tuesday.

----------


## Paxman

> Haha so funny, spidey senses, are you sure you were even old enough to have a transplant?? Youre acting like a child


 What's funny is KSL's pathetic attempts to dilute this thread & their obviously fake reviews on google, it's good to know you lot are that desperate to try & hide the truth!

----------


## Jamesy

What do you mean now? I’m not arguing with you about where you work?! If I was being accused of something which I’m not then of course I’m going to point the finger at you, because all I can read on here is your story of all their failings, and other people’s strife but f@&k all about your story, and your results. I work Tuesdays and only get down there on a Saturday for aftercare but I’ll try my hardest for you, because I’ve taken a certain unlike to you

----------


## Paxman

> What do you mean now? Im not arguing with you about where you work?! If I was being accused of something which Im not then of course Im going to point the finger at you, because all I can read on here is your story of all their failings, and other peoples strife but f@&k all about your story, and your results. I work Tuesdays and only get down there on a Saturday for aftercare but Ill try my hardest for you, because Ive taken a certain unlike to you


 Is that another threat?

----------


## Liverpool1888

Sounds like Simon the owner with that comment, apparently has a attitude when people tell the truth about his clinic and has been known to issue some threats.

----------


## Jamesy

I’ve nevet threatened anyone on here, I just get as upset as you do when accused of someone or something I’m not. If we were all as childish and accusative as you then I would say you two are the same person but I’m not. Most of my actions and opinions towards you guys is mainly because if I’m honest I’d be lying if I said I’m not worried about the future, things are going great now, and I hope they continue! It give me comfort to stand up for what I hope to believe is going to be a good result

----------


## Liverpool1888

Gents if you’s are genuine people with good reviews and wanting to indorse the clinic then why don’t you contact the KSLhairthetruth Facebook page with your pics and reviews and the person who runs it will put your reviews up. 

My spidey sense again is gonna tell me that Jamesy, 5pies, and Chris Gray are gonna say they don’t have Facebook.

----------


## Jamesy

Not everyone has Facebook mate but if I have to make one I will :-)

----------


## Paxman

> Ive nevet threatened anyone on here, I just get as upset as you do when accused of someone or something Im not. If we were all as childish and accusative as you then I would say you two are the same person but Im not. Most of my actions and opinions towards you guys is mainly because if Im honest Id be lying if I said Im not worried about the future, things are going great now, and I hope they continue! It give me comfort to stand up for what I hope to believe is going to be a good result


 Really!? "Ill try and get down on Tuesday, needs a good slap to be honest" Sounds like a threat to me! So what is it you plan to do if you meet him then? 

Tell me why it is you & gray came on here with such a bad attitude towards folks who were simply sharing their bad experience of KSL, touched a nerve eh?

----------


## Liverpool1888

it’s sad no one can leave good reviews on the clinics Facebook page. Pitty that!

----------


## Gray100

Who the **** is Chris gray? Hahaha are you guys seriously all chatting together trying 2 work out who I am?? Lol this is fantastic 

Paxman I wasnt even talking about your bald patch you stupid ****! Liverpool funny how as soon as this paxman gimp pipes up you start being a wee child again! You where actually starting 2 be quite sound!

----------


## Gray100

I came on here to post a good review and you guys could not handle that because of your own personal situation! I’m sorry that your own HT hasn’t worked but I’m certainly not sorry mines has went wells

----------


## Gray100

Paxman clearly by your reaction on here its your nerve thats been touched!

----------


## Liverpool1888

Go on the Facebook page and post if want to endorse the clinic and if not on yer way as I’m sick of your fake profiles.

----------


## Paxman

> Who the **** is Chris gray? Hahaha are you guys seriously all chatting together trying 2 work out who I am?? Lol this is fantastic 
> 
> Paxman I wasnt even talking about your bald patch you stupid ****! Liverpool funny how as soon as this paxman gimp pipes up you start being a wee child again! You where actually starting 2 be quite sound!


 
The only person looking stupid on this forum is you! If you're such a big hard man who thinks he can name call & make threats to random strangers why don't you man up & post your photos & tell us all who you are & stop hiding behind your keyboard!

----------


## Gray100

Again..I don’t have FB..right how can we sort this? I’m more than happy to come through and meet whoever! Have a chat...

----------


## Paxman

> Paxman clearly by your reaction on here its your nerve thats been touched!


 Really? Tell me why I should give a monkeys what an ignorant moron like you thinks about anything?

----------


## Gray100

I believe you have name called also paxman so pot kettle black! Im through for aftercare at the weekend if that suits?

----------


## Gray100

So why are you even replying on here then?

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Again..I don’t have FB..right how can we sort this? I’m more than happy to come through and meet whoever! Have a chat...


 Sort what out?

----------


## Gray100

Well for a start it will show you guys Im not this Chris gray fella

----------


## Gray100

I’m not posting my progress pictures online to complete strangers! The only thing that counts is that IM HAPPY

----------


## Paxman

> I believe you have name called also paxman so pot kettle black! Im through for aftercare at the weekend if that suits?


 Suits for what eh? & what are you even talking about with my username?

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Well for a start it will show you guys I’m not this Chris gray fella


 I couldn’t care who the hell you are tbh, you are irrelevant to me.

All the guys in the whatsapp chat plus the few others I’ve tallked to who’s had transplants from KFC have been absolute sound expect you and your two buddies who are trying to endorse the clinic......wonder why that is? ��

----------


## Gray100

To have a face to face conversation

----------


## Liverpool1888

I’ll be at the clinic on Tuesday feel free to say hi.

----------


## Gray100

Well clearly you are desperate to find out who I am lol you just said you and your buddies have been trying to work it out hahaha

----------


## Paxman

Good for you! So why does that make you want to threaten & verbally abuse folk who have had a different experience than you? Are you just a full time a-hole to random folk for no good reason?

----------


## Liverpool1888

You are an absolute bellend on yer way.

----------


## Paxman

> Again paxman pot kettle black!! The second I posted my good review I got attacked by you and your little friends! Im actually not sorry about your failed hair op now..you and your little friends are complete fools!


 No one on this thread has behaved like a fool more than you, if you can't see that then you're an even bigger fool than I thought you were. Anyhoo feel free to troll on & make an even bigger fool of yourself. I doubt you're doing your buddy Simon any favours on here with your idiotic comments!

----------


## Liverpool1888

When you go back in for the aftercare ask about the artical and if they are registered.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...splant-9853756

----------


## Gray100

You guys are so bitter and aggressive hahahaha

----------


## Liverpool1888

What’s your thoughts on the artical? 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...splant-9853756

----------


## Gray100

Not loading

----------


## Liverpool1888

Conveniently. If you were a genuine customer of KFC then you would 100% want to look at that. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...splant-9853756

----------


## Gray100

It just loaded..I have seen this before! It says only 1 is registered? Do not just ksl then? Contradicting yourself again? I thought you didn’t care what I thought??

----------


## Liverpool1888

The only clinic that uses pay as your grow in Glasgow is KSL....can’t name them for legal reasons.

----------


## Gray100

That was reason everyone used ksl am a right? Some blame must be on you? Proper research before hand? If we all wanted the best HT we would have went down London etc

----------


## 5Pies

I read the article and it says that you have until 1st April to register. It doesnt say the inspection has to be carried out by then and since there new regulations I would think most wouldnt have been carried out yet. If it said for definite that KSL hadnt signed up then I would be more concerned.

I also want to point out I havent made any comments personally or aggressively etc - all I have done is post a review and say I dont understand some other experiences.

I do have facebook and have seen the other page. There are only about 6 people on it so its not that widely looked at. I have posted my review and pics on here for anybody interested and also go through to Glasgow on Saturdays for aftercare and happy to chat.

Or DM me and happy to chat.

----------


## Liverpool1888

> I read the article and it says that you have until 1st April to register. It doesn’t say the inspection has to be carried out by then and since there new regulations I would think most wouldn’t have been carried out yet. If it said for definite that KSL hadn’t signed up then I would be more concerned.
> 
> I also want to point out I haven’t made any comments personally or aggressively etc - all I have done is post a review and say I don’t understand some other experiences.
> 
> I do have facebook and have seen the other page. There are only about 6 people on it so it’s not that widely looked at. I have posted my review and pics on here for anybody interested and also go through to Glasgow on Saturdays for aftercare and happy to chat.
> 
> Or DM me and happy to chat.


 Really glad your fue is going good wee though I don’t have any intrest in meeting up. I’ll be there on Tuesday with some of the other lads early to stick flyers up and then stand out the shop.

----------


## Gray100

This is too easy!

----------


## Liverpool1888

Glad you think this is a game when all these guys are out of pocket and left with shocking results.

----------


## Liverpool1888

We’ll see what happens buddy. ✌

We are are not handing them out, we are posting them up and down the street early doors and there is a few of us so I’m sure you will see at least one unless Simon sends his minions out to take them down

----------


## Gray100

I don’t know anyone who works for ksl lol your extremely paranoid aren’t you??

----------


## Gray100

Why dont you phone and ask him? Or go into the clinic?

----------


## Paxman

> I do not think this is a game..I think yourself and that tw*t Liverpool are idiots! I cane here to post my experience and got attacked because it was positive! I am sticking up for my own personal experience..not ksl in any way shape or form!!


 The only folks attacking people & making threats are you & your buddy Jamesy, anyone with half a brain can see that just by looking at your posts!

----------


## Gray100

How brave little man

----------


## Liverpool1888

Ok, we’ll leave it at that. Not wasting any more energy on here.

----------


## Gray100

Be quiet you fool

----------


## Gray100

That was towards paxman

----------


## Paxman

> Be quiet you fool


  ..Yawn give it a rest you pathetic troll.

----------


## Gray100

Troll lol

----------


## Gray100

You have said just as many negative things towards myself and others so get off your high horse

----------


## Liverpool1888

Hey, Paxman.

Don’t feel obligated and I know some people my want to keep their stuff private though if you want to email kslhairthetruth@gmx.com and give your details and ask them to pass them on to Liverpool1888 so we can have a chat by phone, text or email to discuss the clinic.

Cheers!

----------


## Winston

Please take the time to read and follow our  Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service. Also, please keep all commentary civil and stick to the facts of your individual cases.  
Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------


## Gray100

Sound

----------


## Jamesy

They seem regulated to me

----------


## Jamesy

Sorry lads, rough coupla days haha!!

----------


## Liverpool1888

Look not gonna post on this thread again.

Gonna start a new thread.

Laters.

----------


## Liverpool1888

Thats another former clinent added to the whatsapp group, seems like there are a few unhappy customer.

One of the boys suggested doing a KSLhairthetruth instagram and we can all uploaded our pictures.

----------


## Gray100

Myself 5pies and Jamesy are the only lads here saying anything positive..so how am I negative? Are you really that blind??...have you not directed any insults no?? You really think you are something don’t you?

----------


## Gray100

I’m out! 5pies Jamesy I wish you all the best in the future..take care!

----------


## Liverpool1888

> Apoligies I shall take time to read them, Can I ask if it was yourself who deleted some of Gray100s insults that were directed at myself & others from this thread? If not then there is some serious foul play at work.


 Deleteing comments

----------


## Paxman

> Myself 5pies and Jamesy are the only lads here saying anything positive..so how am I negative? Are you really that blind??...have you not directed any insults no?? You really think you are something dont you?


 You're the one who continually acts like they're some kind of big shot on here not me, I've simply called you out on your BS. Sad day for you that you can't take it and have to beat your chest call folks names & make little threats, sorry I'm not impressed.

----------


## Paxman

Yes some of the insults he threw at us yesterday are gone.

----------


## Liverpool1888

I took a few screenshots and showed them to a rival company and they couldn’t believe anyone associated with KSL would make up fake profiles and abuse former customers..... Very unprofessional and sums the clinic up!

----------


## Paxman

Really!? I hope you have some of Grays verbal diarrhoea that mysteriously vanished!

----------


## Liverpool1888

Sure do.

----------


## Paxman

Well if the mods didn't delete it I'm sure they'd be interested in seeing that  :Smile:

----------


## Winston

Again, please refer to our Forum Posting Rules and TOS. If this thread can not remain civil it will be locked as per our TOS. 

Any post made that is in violation of our forum posting rules and terms of service will be subject to immediate moderation or deletion. Any user suspected of trolling this forum will also be subject to immediate moderation without further notice.

----------


## Liverpool1888

> What one of the footballers is it you know ,??? as if one of the two he has used from day one , I can guarantee they were not done by KSL,


 Dg12 is there any chance you could contact me please so we can talk about your  experience?

----------


## Burn KSL

To the alarming amount of disgruntled KSL clients.

Could you please let us know if you know the name of your "surgeon" that KSL had performing their trademark rush job.
We need to know their name and if you have evidence of this.

You can ask KSL for this information as it is yoir right to this as you have signed your name to it.
If you have any issues with getting this from KSL then you can contact your local citizens advice bureau. Also you can repoort the to Health Improvement Scotland and let them lnow they are withholding this.

We are also asking you to report them to Health Improvement Scotland on your experience. They are looking for everyone to contact them with their details etc.

Health Improvement Scotland contact details as follows;
Independent Healthcare Enquiry Line: 0131 623 4342 or email on*hcis.clinicregulation@nhs.net

Any issues of regarding the competence of the "doctors" can be reported to the General Medical Council as they are the regulating body for doctors.

----------


## dg12

> To the alarming amount of disgruntled KSL clients.
> 
> Could you please let us know if you know the name of your "surgeon" that KSL had performing their trademark rush job.
> We need to know their name and if you have evidence of this.
> 
> You can ask KSL for this information as it is yoir right to this as you have signed your name to it.
> If you have any issues with getting this from KSL then you can contact your local citizens advice bureau. Also you can repoort the to Health Improvement Scotland and let them lnow they are withholding this.
> 
> We are also asking you to report them to Health Improvement Scotland on your experience. They are looking for everyone to contact them with their details etc.
> ...


 I never got HT with KSL , I got mine done with clinicana in Istanbul and when they knew I was from Glasgow , he asked my team (which is not same as people below)and then proceeded to tell me --LG---AS and Simon had theirs done at Clinicana during the summer . The surgeons name is Eyad Attar , but like most in Turkey it is clinicians that do the work --and ps after a year I am getting re done at DHI , cheers

----------


## Burn KSL

dg12, 
Thank you for the reply. It was really only for the customers that were done in KSL premises. Need information on the credibility of the "surgeon" and all will be revealed. Found out some information that is horrific and scary. Was asked to come on here to get the attention of the customers. This is so the regulator can make steps with something.

----------


## AA08

Hi all,

Not sure if david has updated you guys but there is a twitter and Instagram page now running with the aim of uploading all the customer reviews and pictures.
You can contact me through either of the pages the twitter link is: https://twitter.com/KSLReview and the Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/kslreviews/
The pages have just started today.
Any positive reviews, if any exist, will be uploaded also at it is a review page, not a slating page. This will void any accusations of harassment. Also in your reviews try to avoid mentioning individuals that work at KSL as this can also be taken as harassment.

Watchdog and Healthcare improvement Scotland will be added in to as many posts as possible, without harassing them lol!

Thanks
Adam

----------


## pdollo21

2yrs on after the surgery and still not had my 1yr review.  No replies to any email or call backs in that time.  Constantly ignored.  My experience wasn't quite as bas as others, but do not think there is anywhere near the 90% guaranteed growth on the crown.  Although I was told a different story during the sales pitch from Andrew.  I had a review at 6months when he said there wasn't as much growth as expected, maybe 40% and never heard back from them ever again.

----------


## Ahab

> This reply is probably a bit late, but hopefully it will give anyone else considering using KSL for hair restoration surgery pause for thought.
> 
> I had two procedures done by them & still have a patchy result & they have left me with bad scarring at the back & that was with FUE! 
> 
> They only did the second procedure because I had left a negative review online & it was conditional on my changing it.
> 
> This was a huge mistake as I still have the patchy result at the front & now I have all this scarring at the back to go with it.
> 
> I would urge anyone to think twice about using them as they have given me nothing but grief these past two years.
> ...


 If I looked like you after my hair transplant, I'd have been the happiest man on earth.

----------


## Spex

BBC documentrary incoming on certain clinics ....... just saying

----------


## Hdunk

I had my done last year, I paid 7k and I wish I never had it done not because of the result Im happy with it so far, my front is good but I havent had the back of my hair cut in a while but after seeing this  forum Im quit worried I may be  scarred so I will get a skin fade tomorrow and see, I see where both of you are coming from! This is a big deal to everyone.
The main reason i wish I never had it done is because Im not willing to go through that  procedure again I was in there six hours and had only 20 minute break (worst 6 hours of my life, uncomfortable and painful) it was all abit to much so because I wouldnt do it again my hair will eventually fall out and Ill be bald anyway so waste of 7k. Second reason i wish I never had it done is when I eventually go ball I dont know what state my head will be in ie scares at the front from the wholes made or scares in donor area, I consider myself very very lucky that my front is how I expected after seeing the Facebook page ksl hair the truth everyone that knows Ive had it done thinks it looks great and people that find out are surprised Ive had it done. My advice to 5pies is to really think about having a second op with them, my advice to anyone thinking about going with them is dont, like david666 said my aftercare has been shocking. The only time I have spoken to them is when I was making an appointment, I havent completed my lasers I have 3 left Ive been about 5 months since I sent to my last one and I havent had one call from them! Hope this helps

----------

